# Building the new P2 No. 2007



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

OK, with my 'other' hat on I am involved with 12"/1' scale models.... we recently had a bloke wander into Darlington Locomotive Works and insist on making the first component for _Prince of Wales_..






This, however, extremely good news for British engineering and might encourage a few younger folk to get their hands dirty!

Graham.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That is excellent Graham, thanks for posting it. 

Keith


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Three more videos of progress.... in a couple of week's time we start to erect the frames.












Graham.


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is my scratch built gauge 1 LNER P2 so far. Hope to test steam soon. It runs well on air.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking good! If you had just waited a bit longer we could have sent you a full set of CAD drawings to work from! 

Graham.


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Now you tell me!!!!

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

....like this....










Graham.


----------



## JackJK (Jan 21, 2015)

I am really thankfull for sharing!) hope to fing some useful information for me!)


----------

